# Dual-bulb hoods and light fixtures



## HappyNewMe (May 30, 2012)

I am very sorry to ask a stupid question istead of searching the whole forum first, but my brain is just about fried from all the google search, already... Finally stumbled upon this forum and begging you to end my agony with a simple (for you! :icon_smil) answer, so I don't have to search much longer.

So, the common rule for planted tanks is 2 Watts per gallon of water... WHERE can I order a HOOD with 2 or 3 light bulb curcuits built-in, to increase the amount of lighting closer to ideal??
I found a couple of two-bulbs on Amazon... don't like the design (sits far above water)... and no triple! Is DIY the only way? Found a quad-bulb fixture, too, but for marine tanks... so, would have to buy all new bulbs, at best - waaay too expensive!

Help, please! :help:


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

With a 10g tank, stick with a single T8 bulb. With something larger - a 20g high, 25g, 29g, or something similar - use two T8 bulbs. Anything beyond that and you'll have to start thinking about increased nutrient and carbon demands.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

What size tank is this for and what kind of bulbs do you want to use? I see that you are in AK and if availability and price of bulbs are a concern to you, you might want an incandescent hood and use CFL bulbs. Fixtures for these bulbs should be easy to DIY if need be. Also, like kevmo said, there is no need to cram a bunch of light over the tank if you are not planning on dosing ferts and using some form of CO2 or excel.
Also, 2 wpg doesn't really mean too much with the many variants of lighting available nowadays. Search the forum here and learn about PAR values for different types of lighting.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I use two CFL's in an incandescent hood on my dirted 15 gallon tall. The plants are great and the fish too! Bye the way, the bulbs in my hood are 13 watt, 6500k.


----------



## HappyNewMe (May 30, 2012)

slavecorps said:


> What size tank is this for and what kind of bulbs do you want to use? I see that you are in AK and if availability and price of bulbs are a concern to you, you might want an incandescent hood and use CFL bulbs.


 *Oops, didn't mention the size... my current one is 29 g (might convert my 10g to planted later, perhaps... but not the 55 g one). At this point, I was looking for almost ANY kind 30'' hood with space for two bulbs (suitable for plants, of course)...*



slavecorps said:


> Fixtures for these bulbs should be easy to DIY if need be.


 I am pretty handy with other stuff, but electric projects are totally overwhelming to even consider at this point :icon_frow



kevmo911 said:


> With a 10g tank, stick with a single T8 bulb. With something larger - a 20g high, 25g, 29g, or something similar - *use two T8 bulbs*. Anything beyond that and you'll have to start thinking about increased nutrient and carbon demands.


I'd love to use them, but can't find where to buy those fixtures :icon_frow without having to make them myself


kevmo911 said:


> Anything beyond that and you'll have to start thinking about increased nutrient and carbon demands.


 I do have CaribSea substrate down and was planning to use Seachem Flourish... wasn't sure about the CO2 route, but that is not ruled out, either.


----------



## HappyNewMe (May 30, 2012)

reddhawkk said:


> I use two CFL's in an incandescent hood on my dirted 15 gallon tall. The plants are great and the fish too! Bye the way, the bulbs in my hood are 13 watt, 6500k.


Where did you buy your hood? :icon_smil


----------



## HappyNewMe (May 30, 2012)

Oh, and in case if it helps, here is a picture:


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had the hood for years. I do see them for sale at both Petco and Walmart though. If I was going to set up a 10 gallon or another 15 tall with plants this is the way I would go.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

This should be ok for what you need since its T5 (i think)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/california/178206-fs-20-odyssey-fixture-2x18w-w.html


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Does it have to be a hood? If not, I recommend you have a look at this. You should be able to get clamp lights and cfls pretty much anywhere now for less than 15$ total. Looks pretty decent if you get some elec conduit and make yourself a sleek hanging fixture.


----------



## HappyNewMe (May 30, 2012)

stevenjohn21 said:


> This should be ok for what you need since its T5 (i think)http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/california/178206-fs-20-odyssey-fixture-2x18w-w.html


Thanks, this looks about right, but is 20" (needed 30")



aweeby said:


> Does it have to be a hood?


 I was hoping so :icon_wink but might have to change my expectations


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

hey, there's nothing wrong with clamp lights. They work pretty well. if you have some plexiglass, you easily can make yourself a clear lid to prevent jumping, splashing etc... IMO the minimalist effect is more more desirable than a hood. Recently, this has become the style, vs. hoods. But it's your tank! Good luck w/ your search.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I also use clamp lights on several of my tanks. I have the two CFL's on my 15 tall simply because I had the hood. Bye the way, my Walmart has two bulb incandescent hoods for 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

HappyNewMe said:


> Where did you buy your hood? :icon_smil


walmart sells tank kits with the 10 gal tank, not sure about if they sell just the hood for 10 gal, then i know aqueon makes a hood with the 2 bulbs also, im running 2 13watt cfls 6500k from lowes made by sylvania the package also says "now smaller than ever" on it


----------

